# VESA mount problem



## PopcornMachine (Aug 31, 2013)

Attempting put new VESA mount on my new qnix monitor, and right away I'm having trouble with screws.

Four screws hold bracket to the 100mm holes in the back of the panel.

Two of them are now just half-way in.  They won't tighten, and they won't come out.

Hoping someone knows a clean, fairly safe way of removing these from the monitor.

Not looking forward to trying to drill them out, which I've never done, let alone on a lcd.

Thanks.


----------



## sneekypeet (Aug 31, 2013)

could grab some vice grips and lock it to the head of the screws and try backing them out that way. That way at most you destroy a screw which is easily replaceable!

Honestly any pliers and a strong grip should work, but the vice grips will save you a lot of hand grip!


----------



## PopcornMachine (Aug 31, 2013)

Thanks for the quick response.

I can get pliers on them, but as with the screwdriver they just spin in place.

Thinking about cutting the heads off to at least the bracket and arm out the way.


----------



## PopcornMachine (Aug 31, 2013)

Well, I cut the heads off the screws to get the bracket and arm out of the way.

Now the problem is more apparent.  The screws are stuck and the metal intakes are just spinning around.

If I can hold those in place I should be able to get the screw stems out.

Question is, why are the spinning and will the VESA mount will be usable afterwards.


----------



## FR@NK (Aug 31, 2013)

Screws are too long and they got to the end of the bolt cavity which then busted loose.

You will need to take the monitor apart and see if you can repair the mounting hardware.


----------



## sneekypeet (Aug 31, 2013)

with the heads now gone, you could add a nut and washer to those threads. Since the other nut is broken off inside the screen, as long as you can thread the nut and have some thread left to grab with pliers, you could "sandwich" the screen and bracket with it. This is ghetto rigging 101, but it may keep you from having to peel apart that monitor.


----------



## PopcornMachine (Aug 31, 2013)

They gave me around 10 screws. I realized some were shorter than others and used those.

Only one of those seemed to go in easily.

A combination of bad screws, bad mounts, and bad attention on my part.

Maybe there's a glue I could use to get mounts fixed again?

Anyway, had to panel out of the frame enough the get the old neck off.  So khow how to do that.

Getting the VESA mounts will probably be more difficult.

Thanks for the advice.


...


----------



## de.das.dude (Aug 31, 2013)

gahh too late..
just heat the screws up with a blow drier. helps soften the plastic(if thats the materiall its attaching to)

you can always use good old epoxy to mate the mount to the monitor permanently. 
just
1. rough up surfaces.
2. wipe with tack cloth and acetone
4. mix epoxy well. really well.
5. wipe one more before applyign epoxy
6. leave for 8hours to dry.


----------



## PopcornMachine (Aug 31, 2013)

Here you see the two unfortunate screws on the right.






Here's the panel with the shiny bezel removed.







Back half of frame with cables attached to the panel.

Good news is the the vesa mounts are behind the four screws and not part of the panel itself.

Maybe some other stuff in way, but I'm hoping not.





...


----------



## de.das.dude (Aug 31, 2013)

and the screws were spinning because they were threaded into plastic, and someone made more than one thread. and then there is the cheap stuff to blame as well.


----------



## MightyMission (Aug 31, 2013)

so with the thread of the screws protruding/sticking through the threads of the back panel and its boss, you can use pliers/ mole grips/ stilsons to turn the screws themselves out of the hole they are in and then turn the back panel over and start turning them out from the other side and start again...though it doesn't make sense why you'd fit a screw that didn't show resistance from the get go.

Did you use machine thread screws or wood fit? machine screws are quite finely threaded whereas wood screws have a bigger gap between each thread.

Excuse any typo's: this message was brought to you via several rum n cokes


----------



## AsRock (Aug 31, 2013)

PopcornMachine said:


> Thanks for the quick response.
> 
> I can get pliers on them, but as with the screwdriver they just spin in place.
> 
> Thinking about cutting the heads off to at least the bracket and arm out the way.





NO!, vice grips they can keep the tightness were pliers will depend on you more.

With vice grips get it real tight and pull and turn as it sounds like you cross threaded.  And if the vice grips slip to much you might want to flatten opposite sides of the screw so you can get a much better hold.


----------



## PopcornMachine (Aug 31, 2013)

Thanks for the input guys.  Was using the screws that came with desk mount unit. 

And as I said, pliers of any kind weren't helping because the hole itself is moving.

But the situation is different now that I have back off.





As you can see, the two problem holes are on now on the left and are clear of the pcb.  Finally got a bit of luck.  On this side they are just nuts that are free spinning.

So now I may be able put pliers on both sides and either fix or just move these mounts.  Could use screw and nut instead.

..


----------



## PopcornMachine (Aug 31, 2013)

Turned out it was easier and safer to remove the PCB.  Now inner back of the case with VESA mount is free, and I don't have to worry about the wires.

But there is very little to hold onto on either side and don't seem to be making any progress.

Maybe vice grips would make it easier, but at this point I just want to get the bad mounts out of there.

Thinking about getting a dremel and cutting them off.  Unless someone has a better idea.





...


----------



## FR@NK (Sep 1, 2013)

Looks like you could drill them out from the back side.

Whats the model number of that monitor? You might be able to order a replacement for that metal piece.


----------



## PopcornMachine (Sep 3, 2013)

Ok, issue resolved.  Used dremel to cut of bad mounts, replaced the new bolts, washers and nuts.

Also had to shorten screws to use in remaining two mounts, so as not to break them.  What should have been an hour or so ended up taking the most of the weekend.

But it's all back together now, panel still works, and arm mount working nicely.  Thanks everybody for your help.


----------



## LOLcakes (Oct 17, 2013)

> Used dremel to cut of bad mounts, replaced the new bolts, washers and nuts.



What size bots/nuts/washers did you use?  I just did the same thing installing a monitor arm on my QNIX (damn you shallow VESA mounts! ) and need to do some surgery on the monitor this weekend.


----------



## PopcornMachine (Oct 17, 2013)

LOLcakes said:


> What size bots/nuts/washers did you use?  I just did the same thing installing a monitor arm on my QNIX (damn you shallow VESA mounts! ) and need to do some surgery on the monitor this weekend.



Nice to know it wasn't just me.  Weak mounts. 

Will check the screws when I get home from work tonight.


----------



## LOLcakes (Oct 17, 2013)

PopcornMachine said:


> Nice to know it wasn't just me.  Weak mounts.
> 
> Will check the screws when I get home from work tonight.



thanks! ya, I thought the screws weren't catching since the plastic frame has some play and I thought I hadn't gone far enough, but it turns out they has already reached the bottom of the receiving nut, even though they were still sticking a quarter of the way out of the frame. 

On the plus side, while I'm opening up the case to fix the mount, I can take off the extraneous stand stem. I was planning to just leave it there lol.  Now I just need to find a dremel tool...


----------



## PopcornMachine (Oct 18, 2013)

Ok, can't find the bag the screws came in.  

I do remember that I took the ones that came with arm to Lowe's and picked something a little bit bigger.

The holes in the plate are large enough to accommodate a bigger screw.

My advice is to remove the pcb from the backplate, but be careful not to loosen the connecting wires to the panel.

I managed to get away with this a few times.


----------



## LOLcakes (Oct 21, 2013)

So I had a bit of an adventure trying to replace the broken mounts.  I completely took out the poorly welded original mounts by dremeling a line on the cylinder mount and holding the hex side in a socket wrench and unscrewing it through the plate (toward the hex, pushing down on the cylinder).  

But then I couldn't figure out what screws/nuts to get in order to mount the VESA arm using screws, so I decided to do the opposite and have the bolts coming out of the monitor and then fasten the monitor stand using nuts.  It turned out alright; I think it should hold the monitor up well. The main thing that was a problem was making sure the bolts were sticking up straight, because if they're at an angle, you can't put all four bolts through the VESA mount holes (the holes will catch on the way down and the plate will not press up against the back evenly.  I used some washers on the back to even things out.

And internally, on the mounting box, I used washers to hopefully make things a bit stronger and limits the pressure the bolt head puts on the sheet metal.  

For the bolts I used 30mm M4 .70 bolts, with m4 hex nuts and M4 washers. The big washers are just a random big one I found at the store that the M4 washer wouldn't slip though.

Some pics:


----------



## PopcornMachine (Oct 21, 2013)

Good job.  Wish I'd thought of that.  Lot easier to deal with.

I have two original mounts and two screws/nuts.

Some day I may redo it like you've done.

Thanks for the photos.


----------

